
9 of top 10 algos for Stanford Question Answering Dataset are from Chinese teams - nopinsight
https://rajpurkar.github.io/SQuAD-explorer/
======
gamechangr
Why is it relevant they're "from Chinese teams"???

------
xchip
And probably many of them don't even speak English

